# Can Dwarf Hairgrass survive in my tank?



## asincero (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a 36g corner tank, that currently has 6 amazon swords. Lighting is 72watts of compact flourescent lighting. I don't use CO2 injection, but I do supplement with quadruple doses of Excel (trying to solve an algae problem, and it seems to be working pretty well so far) and Excel Iron. The tank has been up and running for 7 months now ... the gravel seems to be rather mature at this point. Would Dwarf Hairgrass like my tank?

One thing that has me concerned is that the average pebble size of the gravel is about 3/8ths of an inch. I've read that lots of plants don't really like gravel this big, but was told my swords would be fine in it (and they are). How would Dwarf Hairgrass fare?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think the gravel would be to large to hold the hairgrass down, even with a smaller gravel it is difficult to get it to stay in place at times. 

Dwarf hairgrass does best in high light conditions with C02. I doubt it will spread with only 2wpg and no C02. 

With your current setup I would not try dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## asincero (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmm ... ok. When I set up my next tank, I'll be sure to pay more attention to details like gravel size. Actually, for my next tank I plan on going with a plant specific substrate ... most likely Eco-Complete. Can that stuff hold dwarf hairgrass down?

As for my current tank though, I'm looking for a plant that'll give me a carpet like effect. I guess java moss will have to do, unless somebody can offer any other suggestions. I have no experience with java moss ... I hear it can be a tank buster if not maintained.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Ricccia is what has worked best for me in medium light Excel tanks for a foreground. You would have to use mesh on rocks to hold it down but it is very beautiful if you don't mind the work.

I have also grown Hemianthus Callicthroides but it got infested with cladophora algae so I can't claim that as a complete success. It was growing well up to that point though - worth consideration.

Hemianthus Micranthemoides grows well in my tanks and if you are willing to prune, it will work as a ground cover. Not as pretty as the above though. 

I also have Saggitaria Subulata which is growing well under 2 wpg with Excel for the last couple months but it is not spreading yet.

There are more options but not that I have personal experience with.

Good Luck, Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

asincero said:


> Hmm ... ok. When I set up my next tank, I'll be sure to pay more attention to details like gravel size. Actually, for my next tank I plan on going with a plant specific substrate ... most likely Eco-Complete. Can that stuff hold dwarf hairgrass down?


Yes it will; you still may need to replace some strands from time to time until the roots take hold. I had a very nice thick carpet in my 20G high using Eco along with very high light and C02 injection.


----------

